# Smogging a supercharged E39 M5 in Cali?



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone here have a DINAN or other supercharged M5 in Cali? ...That passes emissions testing?

Is there a special waiver process?

The DINAN site says it's "street legal" in some of the wording, but then other stuff says "race only in California"

Thanks.


----------



## MrMotorwerk (Jun 2, 2003)

If Dinan couldn't get an CARB approval for it, then there's little hope. 

Possible loop-holes:

1) Register the car in a California county that does not require smog checks. Yest these places exist, and all you really need is a P.O. Box in that county.
2) Register the car in an other state, and drive the car here hoping the CHP or any police doesn't give you crap about the car's plates and registration. I believe out of state cars legally can't be in the state longer than some specified amount of time.

Good Luck


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

MrMotorwerk said:


> If Dinan couldn't get an CARB approval for it, then there's little hope.
> 
> Possible loop-holes:
> 
> ...


As I understand it, Dinan couldn't get it through CARB because their programming for the ECU had too many lines of code, and there's an update with fewer lines of code.

I figured Dinan might have lost interest in doing a cert now since there are probably a lot fewer E39 M5's out there with owners willing to spend triple the value of the car to make it an S3.

I'm just wondering. If someone has the Dinan S3 (or some other supercharger), and has passed smog, I'd love to know how.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Which CA county doesn't require a state mandated smog test?


----------



## ronnyb29 (Aug 26, 2010)

just park in a garage until January 1st when the new law goes into effect that doesn't require the tail pipe sniffer


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

ronnyb29 said:


> just park in a garage until January 1st when the new law goes into effect that doesn't require the tail pipe sniffer


Huh? Can you point me to that law?


----------



## ReillyM3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Starting Jan first. All 2000 and newer just get functionality and visual.


----------



## JasonSC540ia (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone will die on Friday, so it does'nt really matter anyway.:eeps:


----------



## ReillyM3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Were alive!!!


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

ReillyM3 said:


> Starting Jan first. All 2000 and newer just get functionality and visual.


How is that different from before? :dunno:


----------

